
First Look: Object Oriented CSS - ajbatac
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/06/16/first-look-object-oriented-css/#
======
smwhreyebelong
A better approach might be to define overriding classes and include different
stylesheets.

I coul have a .sidebar class styled one way in one stylesheet (say base-
stylesheet) and the same .sidebar class styled another way in another
stylesheet (skin-stylesheet).

This is a much better way of skinning things than using the other approach
where you have to modify the markup and add a new class for every new
skin/page. In the overriding case, one has to make sure to load the
stylesheets in a specific order.

